# The Coming.



## Mankini (Sep 26, 2016)

Just in case ya haven't noticed, America is in for a Bonfire of the Vanities.

Donald Trump is getting elected; cops are deploying with National Guards here and there after having tested us to see if we flinch (extraneous, arbitrary shooting of our Lumpen)...fascists have taken over Europe...

But everyone is at the mall, or drunk or high; planning Las Vegas getaways; or driving minivans and living in the suburbs, and getting laid or trying to; or shopping for outfits on amazon.com...

Get ready Boys and Girls We're in for a little ride.

https://sites.duke.edu/niou/files/2011/06/goldstone-bates-etal.pdf

http://www.citizendaily.news/indicators-of-political-instability/

https://www.cia.gov/library/center-for-the-study-of-intelligence/csi-publications/csi-studies/studies/vol.-56-no.-1/pdfs-vol-56.-no.-1/Estimating State Instability -Extracts-Mar12-20Apr12.pdf

Just for verification purposes, check out economic predictors 12/2014-12/2016, amongst other typical metrics of instability.

"The lumpen has no choice but to manifest its rebellion in the university of the streets. It's very important to recognize that the streets belong to the lumpen, and that it is in the streets that lumpen will make their rebellion." -Eldridge Cleaver, 1970.

But what about the rest of you?

What are your plans for surviving, or even thriving?

Vanity, Vanity: All is Vanity.
-Ecclesiastes 1.


----------



## Dunedrifter (Sep 26, 2016)

You pretty much nailed it.

I'm just gonna get on my bike and ride.


----------



## Mankini (Sep 26, 2016)

Dunedrifter said:


> You pretty much nailed it.
> 
> I'm just gonna get on my bike and ride.


 Ummm Isnt that a Queen song?


----------



## Rhubarb Dwyer (Sep 26, 2016)

voodoochile76 said:


> Queen song?



Gotta admit--somewhat shamefully--that came to mind right away.


----------



## Mankini (Sep 27, 2016)

Heres ones much more appropriate


----------



## Rhubarb Dwyer (Sep 27, 2016)

...or the reefer.


----------



## Mankini (Sep 27, 2016)

Rhubarb Dwyer said:


> ...or the reefer.



This one fits, too...


----------



## spectacular (Sep 27, 2016)

been feeling this, like anger rising big time. my first strategy will be to leave any large city.


----------



## Mankini (Sep 27, 2016)

bizzolizzo said:


> been feeling this, like anger rising big time. my first strategy will be to leave any large city.



Yes youre exactly right. Toxic atmosphere of hatreds resentments and violence. How about Belize?


----------



## spectacular (Sep 27, 2016)

voodoochile76 said:


> Yes youre exactly right. Toxic atmosphere of hatreds resentments and violence. How about Belize?


Isn't that where Rihanna is from?


----------



## Mankini (Sep 27, 2016)

She from Chinatowne


----------



## spectacular (Sep 27, 2016)

voodoochile76 said:


> She from Chinatowne


That explain Chris brown


----------



## Mankini (Sep 27, 2016)

bizzolizzo said:


> That explain Chris brown




You *RHYMED * that!!!


----------



## Rob Nothing (Sep 28, 2016)

I'm going to grow hops. And make beer. And drink it.


----------



## WanderLost Radical (Sep 28, 2016)

Smash a library window, grab books about homesteading, then get my ass to the Yukon


----------



## doctressjulia (Oct 2, 2016)

Almost done insulating my skoolie... have 2 diff. parcels of land to park it on.Almost ready.


----------



## Mankini (Oct 3, 2016)

doctressjulia said:


> Almost done insulating my skoolie... have 2 diff. parcels of land to park it on.Almost ready.




Sweeet  I need one too: perhaps a 1970s Bluebird Mmm


----------

